# ECF: Game Two: Pistons @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference Finals
Game Two
Wednesday, May 25th--8:00ET TNT









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(54-28)

Series
(1-0 Pistons)

Previous Results:
Heat 77 @ Pistons 78
Heat 89 @ Pistons 78
 Pistons 80 @ Heat 72


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Wade will adjust have a solid game, I think we should put the pressure, play more D, and have more intensity, lets take care of this game, Miami has to come ready to swing, and establish their dominance, D Wade has to play borderline aggressive, and intelligent, I think his good enought to get the job done, if we take care of the Piston's will stablish our dominance.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Most of Miami's mistakes were easily correctable. I think as long as they adjust matchup wise (using Anderson, Dooling and Laettner more), be a bit more patient on offense, and have Shaq alright then they'll be fine.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Miami 98
-
Detroit 90

:gopray:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sure are a lot of Pistons fans crowding the Heat board suddenly. My, what a win in the playoffs does to ones confidence.

If we come out with a good solid game plan and run our offense through Dwyane, and execute I know we can win this one. Hopefully the refs call fouls when they see them this time.

Heat 91
Pistons 86


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its a must win game. I think we will come through, but wade needs to turn things around. Also, even if his shots are going in. 25 shots is just to much


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Just gotta take care of business tonight. Not really much else to say.

I liked how Shaq got involved to start the game. I would like to see that happen at the start of every quarter, if possible. Then let Shaq get some rest, have Wade attack attack attack, try and get to the line and allow our Zo-anchored half-court D to set up.


----------



## cashbidniz (May 29, 2003)

I'll bet the NBA sends Dick Bavetta to ref this game and make the "correct" calls. Can't have two lopsided series' at this time of year. Miami wins this game going away, there's no doubt about it.

Not necessarily saying that it will be rigged, just that Bavetta seems to make better and more consistent calls than most refs, and a tightly officiated game gives Miami the advantage in my opinion. When Detroit is allowed to hand check and body check almost at will, their defense becomes nearly impossible to score on. Tonight's game will be looked at much closer after the disaster which was Game 1. Wade will shoot 10+ free-throws tonight, as will Shaq. Once Detroit is in the penalty, their defense can be beaten with regularity, either from the floor or from the line, as is the case with most teams. Miami wins this game by 10. Bet on it.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Heated said:


> Sure are a lot of Pistons fans crowding the Heat board suddenly.


And a lot of Heat on the Pistons board "suddenly".



> My, what a win in the playoffs does to ones confidence.


Or maybe it's because we're in a seiries, geez.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the Heat are done. Pistons can do whatever they want with the Miami. If Wade can't score and Shaq isn't being double teamed, the Heat are getting swept.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> I think the Heat are done. Pistons can do whatever they want with the Miami. If Wade can't score and Shaq isn't being double teamed, the Heat are getting swept.


you are acting like the Pistons destroyed us. It was a tie game at 80 with like 4 minutes to go. The pistons beat us but its not like they destroyed us. I see this series going 6-7 games (6 if detroit wins and 7 if miami does)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

According to Sheed, "The Red Zone" is like a sea of blood, and the Pistons are the sharks. :laugh:

:naughty: Sheed..Sheed..Sheed..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

So most people agree that we should see more dooling and more shandon???

both for defensive purposes

hopefully svg agrees


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why Damon Jones is still starting the world my never know.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

horrible pass by damon....then he missed a easy shot...


----------



## cashbidniz (May 29, 2003)

my first prediction has come true. Dick Bavetta is reffing the game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade was fouled on that layup by sheed, and wallace hacked shaq on that dunk. no fouls on detroit yet


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Calm down Wade...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> wade was fouled on that layup by sheed, and wallace hacked shaq on that dunk. no fouls on detroit yet


unless we get hit and fall to the floor, the way these games are being called we arent going to get any fouls calls at all


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is getting to be rediculous, rasheed is allowed to reach in across wades arms like that? lol


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yep...refs are starting out great 

at least they took damon out of the game


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

but detroit bumps into his own man, and DJ is called for his 2nd.. jesus


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wow, he ran into his own player


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

And they say we can't blame officiating. With the kind of BS they're calling, I'm surprised we're up 10-8.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

At least they are calling fouls this game, unfortunately it's all in Detroit's favor so far. Missed about 4 Detroit fouls, and now we get a foul because Detroit ran into their own man? Nice.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hell yeah!

they called a foul

that may be the last in 15 minutes, so lets savor it


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a rake across the arms if i ever saw one....wow. This game looks just like the first one.....unless we are on the floor rolling in pain, nothing will be called


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We really look like crap, I don't know what else to say. They are out hustling us in every aspect of the game. It's a miracle we're only down by 3.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Haha the crowd cheered for the foul. Miami is playing pretty poorly right now. Nobody even bothered to go after that rebound that led to a 3 pointer by Detroit, same with the play before that led to another basket. A couple of silly turnovers too.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Heated said:


> We really look like crap, I don't know what else to say. They are out hustling us in every aspect of the game. It's a miracle we're only down by 3.


Out-hustling or out-fouling?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gian said:


> Out-hustling or out-fouling?


apparenty, the pistons dont foul at all. They be angels :angel: :angel:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Their calling fouls! It's a miracle.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

oooooo...two in a row....we on a roll


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah we're just pounding D-town now, I hope we keep this up. I want to blow them out, seriously.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they called the hook....hallelejuh


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

take rasual out...put shandon in


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*FINALLY* a foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are starting to play well now

coincidentally it is coming when they start to call fouls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

finally a rebounding foul...ahhh 

starting to get good


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was an amazing play by hunter

mad props to him on that one


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dj!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that was an amazing play by hunter
> 
> mad props to him on that one


dools hesitated for a second.. he has to finish there


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this "The Closer" stuff is really annoying. During commercials fine, but during game play. Thats just messed up


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade was hacked by hunter there. no call again


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

arroyo grabs eddie but eddie recovers and makes the lay up!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Up by 11 halftime, yeah go Heat!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent half. Amazing how much better we are when they call the fouls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

24 more minutes of GOOD basketball...

one good half isn't gonna get us a win, we need to play 48 minutes


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Excellent half. Amazing how much better we are when they call the fouls.


yep. And when our defense shows effort.


----------



## cashbidniz (May 29, 2003)

god bless dick bavetta and his crew.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Heated said:


> Excellent half. Amazing how much better we are when they call the fouls.


So... so sad.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So... so sad.....


well, let me ask this

do u notice how much differently the refs decided to call this game then game 1

game 1 they called nothing
game 2 they are calling everything

the refs dictate the tempo of the game, just like I said after game 1. And this tempo favors the heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

det is hanging around tough.....we have to put keep up the pressure


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this lineup with Doleac and Laettner right now is brutal

and rasual looks like he coming into the game. SVG cant be serious. Rasual, Doleac, and Laet possibly at the same time

wow


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah this is a horrible line-up. Laetnner isn't that bad, its Butler and Doleac that scare me.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

First time I post during the game(surfing other forums) but so far so good. Shaq and Wade are doing very well, and if I'm not mistaken, did I see a Zo block and no flex!?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we just gave up this lead....wow......haslem and wade need to re-enter this game


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

bavettas too old to see mcdyss on the net after hunters 3 hit the rim?


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Way to go Stan Van Gundy. Riley needs to come coach. Why is Butler even in the game? Come on.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mippo said:


> Way to go Stan Van Gundy. Riley needs to come coach. Why is Butler even in the game? Come on.


agreed. Shandon should be in this game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it just me or are our starters almost never on the floor together? If we blow this game I blame SVG.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

detroit is hitting all these 3's now....6 fg's in a row have been 3's


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

guard the 3 pt line


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

second time in a row haslem is standing his ground, sheed is initiating contact and haslem is standing with his arms straight up, how is that a foul???


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> guard the 3 pt line


7 in a row for Det. what are you gonna do...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Most of those 3's were hit on Butler blowing his defensive assignment. He's not even hitting shots on the offensive end, it made absolutely no sense to have him in the game. After he blew the first assignment and Detroit got a 3, he should've been taken out. Stan Van Gundy left him in so Detroit could burn him for 4-5 3 pointers and get back in the game? Why? The guy shouldn't have even been in the game period. 

Horrible coaching.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Not only that, but Van Gundy left our bench in for way way too long there. This is the freaking playoffs. Van Gundy left our bench in and let Detroit right back in the game. Playoffs the starters play 42 minutes a game, why are you sitting them for 6 minutes in the third?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade is on fiyaaaaah!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*DWade is hotter than hell!!! *


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sheed complaing like usual...the guy has a bigger mouth than damon...and that is saying a lot


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Just saw the replay, did anyone see how high DWade was in that alleyoop? Daayuum!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

now wade is riding high, but he has to realize that we still need to get the ball into shaq. He cant force things now that he is hot


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Zo


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the best shot blocking guard in the league for a reason


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heat up 4 with 23 seconds

time to step up the d


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Can't give up the 3. That's it, no 3 pointers.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

No more timeouts. That's huge.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HHHEEEAAATTT!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, heat are in this series....good game....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

gotta love that man dwayne wade


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Dwyane Wade... wow... I thought he would rebound from last game's horrible performance but going for 40 points on 15/28 shooting and 10/10 FT? And against the Detroit defense? Damn, this man can do great things.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow ... Wade suprised me out there with 40 against Detroit. That pick & roll at the top of the key really helped him to get some open shots


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's 1-1 now......

NO reason to talk trash now, let's keep our cool and wait til we win our 4th game...

Dwyane was great tonight, shut up the people who turned against Dwyane after last game....

Alonzo was amazing in the end, the Shaq-Zo combo was great tonight, and we controlled the paint all game long. Zo came up with some HUGE blocks at the end.

And damnit, eventhough he made 1/2, Eddie made a BIG free throw. 

Keyon and Laettner did a good job off the bench too, if I'm SVG, you gotta think about playing Keyon more than Damon for the rest of this series....

WHAT A GAME THOUGH, I'LL BE AT GAMES 3 & 4, 

GO HEAT


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Yes!*

Thank you DWade for keeping the Heat alive in this series. :worship:

It is a shame we wasted a great game by Eddie in game 1 and couldn't find away to win that one. 2-0 would be huge now. 

Now we got to find a way to get one in Detroit. We will need more from Shaq to get this done. Thank god he has 3 days to rest. Keep hope alive! :greatjob:


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

STARTERS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS

Kobe Bryant, SG	49	14-27	1-5	4-5	0	4	4	7	2	0	5	5	33


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win. Please beat the Pistons in the Palace.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

With an injured Shaq, we can beat Detroit but it's a competitive series. It's just very unfortunate for us Shaq isn't healthy which is the only reason Detroit can compete. Hopefully he miraculously heals with the next game not being played until Sunday.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Wade will adjust have a solid game, I think we should put the pressure, play more D, and have more intensity, lets take care of this game, Miami has to come ready to swing, and establish their dominance, D Wade has to play borderline aggressive, and intelligent, I think his good enought to get the job done, if we take care of the Piston's will stablish our dominance.


Damn am good.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think shaq has been fine, he doesnt look in pain. maybe alittle out of ryhthm, thats all. we need to get him more involved. zo has been awesome. i think rasual should be in there over shandon, especially this series cause we need scoring. i think he did a good job on tayshaun for the first 20 second of that one possession, but they he lets him catch it at the 3 point line and he shot right over him. i wish he would play the passing lanes more, but i think stan is set on guys staying with their man.

detroit isnt great offensively but they dont make stupid mistakes. i think they shot over their heads in game 1, and tonight they were subpar until they hit 8 threes in a row. 

its going to be tough in detroit but we have to steal 1 game and take them in 7. and i called it in game 1, a Zo-Ben fight will happen, trust me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win tonight for the Heat!!

I'm from Portland, Oregon and I will be cheering your Heat team on to beat the Pistons.

Now go Rock the Pistons in Detroit Rock City!!

Yeah go Heat!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq's in pain no doubt. You can see it when he runs down the court. He's limping a lot of the time. It's great that we don't play 'til Sunday. Shaq needs his rest. He needs to be involved more for us to have a chance at the Palace.

Obviously it was a great win and a great game by Wade. But did anyone notice how good Laettner played? He was playing GREAT defense considering how he can barely move.


----------



## cashbidniz (May 29, 2003)

cashbidniz said:


> I'll bet the NBA sends Dick Bavetta to ref this game and make the "correct" calls. Can't have two lopsided series' at this time of year. Miami wins this game going away, there's no doubt about it.
> 
> Not necessarily saying that it will be rigged, just that Bavetta seems to make better and more consistent calls than most refs, and a tightly officiated game gives Miami the advantage in my opinion. When Detroit is allowed to hand check and body check almost at will, their defense becomes nearly impossible to score on. Tonight's game will be looked at much closer after the disaster which was Game 1. Wade will shoot 10+ free-throws tonight. Once Detroit is in the penalty, their defense can be beaten with regularity, either from the floor or from the line, as is the case with most teams. Miami wins this game by 10. Bet on it.


This was pretty much spot on.

Dick Bavetta as the ref.....check
Miami wins going away.....check
tightly officiated game......check (twice as many total FT's in Game 2)
Wade 10 FT's...... exactly 10.....check
Detroit in the penalty......check (3 out of 4 quarters)
Miami wins by 10....not quite, but the line was Miami minus 4 1/2, and they covered on Wade's dunk at the end (probably my gambling highlight of the year)......check.

Man it feels good to be right. :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> But did anyone notice how good Laettner played? He was playing GREAT defense considering how he can barely move.


Yes I did, he was awesome, I was calling for him when Udon was missing easy layups, and put backs. Unfortunately Stan didn't bring him in til the end of the 3rd??.. when Haslem picked up his 4th foul. I'd like to see a lot more of Laettner, especially the way Haslem has been playing, which hasn't been so hot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat players would like to say they saw it coming.

They'd love to say they saw something in Dwyane Wade's eyes, something in his demeanor or his walk or his words or anything at all.

But they couldn't. They just waited and watched just like everyone else.

''What's shocking about him is you don't know when he's going to do something,'' teammate Rasual Butler said. ``He always looks the same until maybe after the play, so you have no clue what you're in store for until it's over with.''

When it was over Wednesday night, the Pistons couldn't say they had Wade's number. Nor could they say they had control of the series.

Wade scored 40 points to carry the Heat past the Pistons 92-86, tying the best-of-7 series at 1-1 and putting an end to the idea that Detroit could control Wade.

''I was a little mad the other day when a reporter asked me why Tayshaun [Prince] can stop D-Wade,'' Heat guard Keyon Dooling said. 'My answer then was, `I don't think anybody can stop him.' ''

Early on it was clear Wade wasn't intimidated by the Pistons' defense, which some said was the case in the series opener. Wade scored eight points and added four assists in the opening quarter, but the Heat, despite shooting 55 percent for the period, held only a 24-23 lead.

In the second quarter, the Heat's other starting guard showed he, too, could recover from a bad Game 1. Damon Jones scored 10 of his 14 points in the second, and the Heat defense held Detroit to 13 points, ending the half leading 47-36.

''I just wanted to come in and give D-Wade some help,'' Jones said. ``I took the initiative in the second quarter just to be aggressive.''

ANOTHER POOR THIRD

In the third quarter, the same quarter that doomed the Heat in Game 1, the Pistons threatened to steal the game and take a stranglehold on the series.

Wade came out of the game with 2:26 left in the third quarter with the Heat leading 59-52. On the Heat's next possession, Eddie Jones found Shaquille O'Neal for a layup that extended the lead to nine points.

But the final 2:10 of the quarter belonged to the Pistons, who stormed back to take a one-point lead, and the life out of AmericanAirlines Arena.

Included in the 11-1 Pistons run to end the third quarter were three-pointers from Richard Hamilton, Billups and Lindsey Hunter, whose three hit the rim, bounced three feet above it and fell back through with 5.5 seconds left in the period.

Hunter had a chance to extend the Detroit lead to four after stealing the ball from Eddie Jones and launching a 35-footer as the quarter expired.

''The third quarter, and we've had this problem all year, we just had an energy drain,'' Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said. ``That's really something we have to take a look at.''

It was no surprise, then, that Wade was back on the floor to start the fourth. And immediately, he showed he had no intention of letting this game, and hopes of winning the series, slip away.

Wade scored the first two buckets of the fourth quarter, one a turnaround bank shot over Hunter, the next a one-handed dunk after driving past Hunter. Even after Tayshaun Prince and Hunter responded with back-to-back three-pointers, Wade continued to lift his teammates past the persistent defending champs.

Wade scored eight straight points, ending the surge on an incredibly athletic ally-oop dunk on a pass from Jones.

That gave the Heat a 78-76 lead with 5:11 remaining. After a Chauncey Billups jumper tied the score at 78, O'Neal, Alonzo Mourning and Damon Jones contributed to a decisive 7-0 run that gave the Heat an 85-78 lead.

The Heat held the Pistons to 38.2 percent shooting for the game, won the rebounding battle 46-41 and forced eight turnovers from Billups, setting a record for a Heat opponent in the postseason.

Wade finished the game with two free throws and a breakaway dunk with one second remaining to give him 40. It looked impressive. But really the second-year guard was just following orders.

PEP TALK

*''Zo and Shaq both came and picked me up [Tuesday],'' said Wade, who added six assists, eight rebounds and two blocks to his scoring total. ``We went for a little ride, and we just talked.''

Wade said the pair of centers reminded him his Game 1 performance would not define him, and Wednesday's Game 2 would be the crucial one.

And just for good measure, O'Neal, who had 17 points and 10 rebounds Wednesday, called Wade much later.

''I got a call late, late, late [Tuesday] night,'' Wade said. ``I thought Shaq was crazy. I looked at the clock, and I think it said 3:45.''

O'Neal said he wanted to drive home his point. Apparently, it worked.

''We won eight games in a row, and we lost one,'' O'Neal said. ``Big deal. I told them, we're not going to let this one slip away. We're going to keep fighting and keep fighting.''*

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/11740287.htm


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------

